#   >   >   >        )
,     ,       ,         .         ,  ,    ,   ,              . 

      ,            ,       ,     ,    ,        ,    ,     :  , ,   12  .

      .

   . 
,   , , ,     . (  -      :4: )

            ,        ,      ,  ,     , 24   ,      .  - -----  .                  ,             ,            ,   ,     ,       .              --,   .  ,   ,               .              ,  -.          "" ,      ,           .    .         ,   ,     . 

                      "  ?"  ,         ....

 , ,   ,        ,    ...   ,       ,  , ,         .       .

----------

,   ,    ,      ,     ,   ,     ,     ? ,        ,    ...  --.     ,       .     ,        ,   , ,        .        ,      . 

  ,   ,   ,   ,         .     ,      ,     .           ,      ,  ,         10 ,    ,      .                   .      ,          . 

 ,             , ,       ,    ,        ,  . ,    ,     ,                  .  ,          ,    .     ,     , 2     .

  ,    ,   ,          ,    ,  .      ,  ,  ,    ,  .    ,      ,         .     ,     .      ,      ,      . 

    ,  ,      ,   ,  ....   .

----------

,    ...15,5    19, 5....  3  ,   4  5

----------


## _74

... :10:

----------


## sfdo

1   !

----------


## Anastasial

... ...
   ...   .
 ,

----------

,         ,   ,      .        ,   ))      ,    . 

      ,       ,    ....
", ,  ,  ,    ...."       .  ,  ,      ,     )),       ,    ,      ,       )).       9       )).    ,        . 

,     ?...,  ?...   ,  .     ,           ,      ,  ,      30-40 ,     ,    ,      ,   ,    ,      ....

----------

,  ,     .  ,  ,     ,   ,    .     ,      ,     .     , , ...  ,       "",   ,   , , ,    ,   .     ,     ,         ,        30 ,        ,  ,  ,  ,  ....    ,   ,     ,            ))

 ... ,     ,      ,  .     ?)))       )),    .   ?   ?...,    )).     )).  ,    ,  .    ,      ,    ,   ,     ,    ,        ,    ),     )

----------

...  ...
 ,    ...
    ,   ...

----------

> ...  ...
>  ,    ...
>     ,   ...


  ? ,        ,      . 
   ,      ,     ,        .
        , ).

        ,  (  )    ,  14 .

   ,  ,   ,     ,   ...,    ,     ,    , ))
   ,         ,    ,   ,      ))

    )))...   )))

----------

